# Whats the inside of you truck, van, trailer look like?



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys whats the inside of you truck, van , or trailer look like right now? Post some pics. I'll get some of mine tomorrow and I won't clean it up either:laughing:


Dave


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> Hey guys whats the inside of you truck, van , or trailer look like right now? Post some pics. I'll get some of mine tomorrow and I won't clean it up either:laughing:
> 
> 
> Dave


I have to keep mine clean, as I occasionally have one of the GC's we work for or another employee ride with me.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

A rolling dumpster. A policeman pulled me over one day and I wasn't paying attention, he went to the passengers door and opened it. I tried to stop him. He won't do that again.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

The outsides clean but the inside looks like I hit a brick wall with a couple of boxes of paperwork on my seat. Cleaned it up when I got home tonight. It will look like a rollover in a week or so.:laughing:


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I try to keep my truck clean but inside gets a bit messy between cleanings. Outside is clean! My trailer gets to be a bit messy also when on a job that I can leave it. Cleaned up and everything put away when its on the move.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Yup me too,I always try to keep the outside clean, but the truck goes from having a 3 person capacity to a 1 person:laughing: Usually you'll have some papers all over the seat, a couple tapes, notebooks, brochures, clean drop cloths, and as for the floor usually a few half drank icetea bottles coffee cups, boxes of screws, etc. The back I try to do a once over after each job so I can still find stuff.

Dave


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

broom clean, b/c its winter.


----------



## Jkountz (Dec 29, 2007)

Damn I feel alot better knowing Im not the only one! My truck can get to be like a landfill inside at times, coffee cups, McDonalds bags, books and brochures. I clean it out about once a month and try to do a thorough cleaning/detailing a couple of times a year. The outside always stays clean and acceptable to look at unless its been raining or snowing of course.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

A bad thing about vans is that it makes it pretty easy to collect a bunch of crap. The space between the seats tends to be the worst for accumulations, also the worst for me when it's raining like a cow pi$$ing on a flat rock. 

I try to clean it out about once a week BUT......I might need this tomorrow and that and this other thing.........:laughing: Many times I do.


----------



## NorthstarNC (Oct 17, 2007)

What the hell am I looking at here? I see it's a 93-96 Ford F-series but, do you mount all your tools to the roof? I don't get it, magnets? Haha, I'm confused!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing. I think that I see Velcro but the 'magnetics?' in the back throw everything off. Is Ford back to steel roof liners?


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

tinner666 said:


>


I wouldn't want to be in there during a collision!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You wouldn't want to be in my truck either. I put cages in the other ones but not in my personal, I might have to live in it someday.:jester:


----------



## RLGC (Mar 4, 2007)

A lot of coffee cups and a weeks worth of various trade tools and equipment pieces of 2x4 and pine, always some lathe and undercourse. Right now a heater and some frozen spackle. I am sure you will find a Bananna peel and empty water bottles. You might find a cell phone number written on a bar napkin if you look hard enough. If so let me know I haVE BEEN LOOKING FOR IT. Then you will find a lot of change all stuck together with coffee and such in the console. An American flag on the Dash and a cross hanging from the mirror. " Who am I , What am I, and (Where am I going) " I don't know but I'm on my way


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Post some pics so that I don't feel so bad. I'll take one of mine tomorrow, just remember that it's hunting season and I'm almost living in it full time.


----------



## MrRSBMHandyman (Dec 24, 2007)

No kidding on the collision. Unless my monitor screen is dirty, I see saw blades on the ceiling and pry-bars. "YIKES" the way I drive, I would be a goner for sure. 

My self, I drive a GMC Jimmy. Took the rear seat out and built a plywood try in the back from tailgate just up to drivers seat with 11 inches side. I have all my tools in there original plastic caring cases. Everthing has a place and it only fit in that place. My little jimmy may not seem like the typical contractor truck, but I am a one man army and only take small jobs. When I need to carry something I have 2 trailers I pull. One 4 by 8 with an air compresser mounted inside a tool box, and a 5 by 10 to carry fencing and deck lumber.

Oh yea I clean my truck out every saturday. But friday its a rolling dumster. I just hate people that throw there trash out thair vehicles.


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

RLGC said:


> A lot of coffee cups and a weeks worth of various trade tools and equipment pieces of 2x4 and pine, always some lathe and undercourse. Right now a heater and some frozen spackle. I am sure you will find a Bananna peel and empty water bottles. You might find a cell phone number written on a bar napkin if you look hard enough. If so let me know I haVE BEEN LOOKING FOR IT. Then you will find a lot of change all stuck together with coffee and such in the console. An American flag on the Dash and a cross hanging from the mirror. " Who am I , What am I, and (Where am I going) " I don't know but I'm on my way


Does user name stand for Running Late General Contractor?:thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

RLGC said:


> Then you will find a lot of change all stuck together with coffee and such in the console.


Same here, I'm afraid to touch them


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

tinner666 said:


>


When he said he did roofing, I thought to myself, "roofing", like shingles and such. I never once thought he was an interior decorator that specialized in old pick up truck interiors for psychotic Ford owners.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Heritage said:


> I'm impressed:thumbsup:
> 
> That's a nice ride! If I ever get a van I would want almost exactly the kind of set up you got going on there. A simple cargo van just doesn't cut it.
> 
> ...



Thanks, - - yeah, it's a good, convenient set-up. Everything is easy to access between havin' all the boxes outside (center boxes also available from inside) and all the shelving I added. I've also since added more 'cubby holes' for hardware boxes, - - and I installed plexiglass rail runners along the top shelves. The chop saw drops onto stud bolts long enough to hold it in place with no further hold-down attachment necessary. The length of the bed is about 10' 6", - - but there's also a sliding door behind that portable table saw that allows me to carry 12' stock and still be able to shut the back doors. I generally try to keep the floor area empty for whatever I'm carrying back and forth to the current job.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Clean it only when it needs it:thumbup: Might be gettin there:laughing:


----------



## savant (Dec 15, 2007)

this is my chopsaw/router table. the blue can is the dust collection system. the truck is hosed-up, and runs off house power or inverter power.








Here's my table saw for ripping down trimmy bits (no dust collection on that)


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Drywall1 said:


> Clean it only when it needs it:thumbup: Might be gettin there:laughing:



It looks like that new chevy is messy already:laughing:

savant, is that one of those raised roof vans? Its pretty cool


Dave


----------



## savant (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, It's an econoline350 with a raised roof. I'm6'3" and I can just standup without touching. I've got compartments fore and aft, for corded tools, and promotional items. There's a ledge on these vans where the original roof ends, I put shelves there to hold cordless batteries, trim pieces, and bite my clamps onto. I built it to allow me to do minor milling without leaving the site. This really improves final quality as I don't have to make do with pre-made trimmy bits, or go bactk to the shop to make replacements for things that don't fit.


----------



## dmnoland (Jun 10, 2006)

Here's my work truck.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Boy and I thought my front seat was messy!! :laughing:


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

*If you put some magnets on the cross bars you could put all the handy tools up there and a spare saw blade or two !*


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

leakygoose said:


> *If you put some magnets on the cross bars you could put all the handy tools up there and a spare saw blade or two !*




Better yet.............just put the drop top down!!!!..............You can double your load.


----------



## vital151 (Jan 15, 2008)

clean it about every 2 weeks on a saturday and by monday its looks like a bomb exploded


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's a few pictures of some set ups:

My Personal Work Truck: 









One of our trailers. Trailers Rock!:









The box truck my business partner's crews work out of (This would be a picture of the truck on a good day) About once every two weeks, I'll send a few of our workers over to it to empty the trash out and attempt to get it a little organized.:









Picture of one of our storage garages. This is how I prefer to work:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Those are some nice setups AtlanticWBConst:thumbup: I love that black dodge , I've been thinking of a slideout for a little while for my truck, it just seems so conveinent.


Dave


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

dkillianjr said:


> Those are some nice setups AtlanticWBConst:thumbup: I love that black dodge , I've been thinking of a slideout for a little while for my truck, it just seems so conveinent.
> 
> 
> Dave


Love my slide-out set up.


----------

